# Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano



## Veit (27. Februar 2011)

Hab zwar eigentlich keinen richtigen Bedarf, aber traditionell gönne ich mir jedes Jahr vorm Start der Saison eine neue Spinnrute.

Habe jetzt neben der Abu Rocksweeper Nano 2,74 m auch die Shimano Yasei Aspius in Betracht gezogen.

Die Rocksweeper Nano konnte ich bereits intensiver probefischen und sie hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Da ich aber die (recht ähnliche) alte Version der Rocke schon habe, wäre ich auch interessiert was neues zu testen. Die Yasei Aspius ist mir aufgrund vieler postiver Berichte hier im Board aufgefallen. 

Zwar hat die Yasei im Vergleich zur Rocke, die "billigeren" Ringe, aber Fuji Alconite sind ja auch ganz ok. 
Die Aussagen hinsichtlich Aktion und Rückmeldung des Blank klingen aber bei der Yasei recht vielversprechend und in Anbetracht von 100 Euro Preisunterschied ja erst recht attraktiv, auch wenn letzteres für mich kein entscheidendes Kaufkriterium sein soll.

*Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand schon Gelegenheit hatte beide Ruten intensiver zu fischen und wie diejenigen beide Stöcke im Vergleich sehen.*

Einsatzgebiet: Mit Gummi auf Zander, sporadisch auch Wobblerfischerei.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hi Veit, und welche Länge bzw Wg. betrachtest du da so? Ich mein, 7-28 gr ist doch eher mager oder? Oder hältst Ausschau auf eine SHAD Jigging 40-60 gr? Länge jeweils 2,70. Alles klar ASPIUS. Hab ich überlesen.

Gruß Ole


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Das angegebene Wurfgewicht der Aspius soll ja unrealistisch sein. Hatte die Rute vor ein paar Wochen mal in der Hand, leider gabs keine Gelegenheit mal ein paar Würfe damit zu machen.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Na wenn du was genaueres weist, lass es mich wissen. Weist ja, das ich meine Ausrüstung auch noch verbessern will, bevor es wieder los geht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Bei den Alconite Ringen brauchst dir keine gedanken zu machen sind sogar besser wie manch andere Ringe. Preisleistung einfach top werden von vielen Rutenbauer verbaut.


Hatte die Yasei -28 g letztens in der Hand macht ein tollen eindruck nur der Preis ist etwas hoch. Kollege fischt die 28er am Rhein und sagte das die hohere Gewichtsklassen etwas schwabelliger sind.


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Das ist doch mal ne brauchbare Aussage. 
Im Schnitt sollen 10 - 30 g Köpfe und Gufis bis max. 16 cm zum Einsatz kommen, im Normalfall aber nur 8 - 13 cm.
Da ich sowohl Rocke als auch Yasei mit großem Rabatt oder eventuell sogar zum EK bekommen könnte, stört mich der Preis weniger.
Tendiere aber jetzt eher zur Yasei, weil ich darüber bisher Null Negativerfahrungen gelesen habe und es halt mal was neues ist (für mich). Die Rocke kenn ich ja schon sowohl in neuer als auch alter Version.


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Morgen! 

RICHTIG, zu jedem Saisonstart ne ne neue Rute! So gehört sich das! 

Ich hab mir die Aspius auch bestellt und hoffe das sie diese Woche ankommt. Hatte sie zuvor ein Paar mal in der Hand und bin total überzeugt von dem Ding.

Bin schon aufgrund der guten Resonanz sehr gespannt wie sie zu fischen ist. Hab mir ne schöne 3000er Stradic dazu bestellt. 

Werde mich melden wenn ich Sie getestet habe.


----------



## Veit (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Dein Testbericht würde mich sehr interessieren! 
Viel Spass mit der neuen Rute!!!


----------



## aalk47 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

wie verhaelt sich denn eine abu Orenj`i im vergleich zu einer rocksweeper bzw yasei aspius?

ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die orenji`s wesentlich straffer in der spitze sein sollen, als die rocksweeper und daher eher etwas fuer die jigger fraktion sein sollen?!


----------



## prignitz_angler (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Ich hänge mich mal mit rein.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich mal mit rein.....




Lass dich nicht so hängen.|supergri
Und warum mit rein?|kopfkrat


----------



## raubfisch-ole (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

So Veit, ich hab dann einfach mal zugeschlagen und mir die Aspius gegönnt :q (der Preis war einfach zu verlockend) Jetzt gehts auf die Suche nach ner passenden Rolle. 

Gruß Ole


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Ich habe bisher nur die Yasei Aori fischen können (bei der das WG auch sehr untertrieben war), was mich an der Rute aber störte war der viel zu kleine Startring, das war vielleicht ein 12er oder 16er.

Bei den anderen Yaseis soll der Bockring auch so klein sein habe ich gehört, das würde mich definitiv stören.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Meine Rute ist immer noch nicht da! Ich kanns nicht abwarten zumal das Wetter ja echt zum testen einläd!


----------



## zxmonaco (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hey Veit schon viel gelesen über die nano und in der Hand hatte ich sie auch schon. An jedem Modell hat man Mängel gesehen. Zapfen schief, Ringe verlaufen nicht gerade, Klebereste  etc.
Die Purefishing hat die Nano komplett verramscht.
Mir wäre sie nicht mal der Ek wert, bei der Verarbeitung. Hattest ja selber einige Mängel bemerkt, wo du sie zu testen gefischt hast.

Gruß Tim


----------



## aalk47 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

mangos?


----------



## angelpfeife (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



aalk47 schrieb:


> mangos?


Haha ich konnte mir ein Lachen auch nicht verkneifen:q


----------



## Nolfravel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur die Yasei Aori fischen können (bei der das WG auch sehr untertrieben war), was mich an der Rute aber störte war der viel zu kleine Startring, das war vielleicht ein 12er oder 16er.
> 
> Bei den anderen Yaseis soll der Bockring auch so klein sein habe ich gehört, das würde mich definitiv stören.
> 
> ...


 

Das war meine:q.
Und da  ich sie auch schon auf Zander gefischt habe, sage ich, dass es mich persönlich nicht wirklich stört.


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Ich überlege auch wegen der Aspius. Ich möchte die Rute für Gummifische bis 15cm und max 30gr verwenden aber auch mal ein paar Wobbler twitchen. Ist die Rute dafür geeignet oder mit 2,7m zu lang?

Grüße der_raubfisch


----------



## e!k (3. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Zu den kleinen Ringen kann ich nur sagen, dass das wahrscheinlich nicht das größte Problem sein wird, da die (zumindest die alte) Rocke auch sehr feine Ringe hat. 
Aber ich denke mal das sowas auch immer Geschmackssache ist. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

So Freunde gestern ist sie endlich angekommen. 

Bin dann sofort ans Wasser und hab getestet was das Zeug hält. 

Man kann sich hier wirklich auf die voranegangenen Testberichte aus Angelwoche und Fisch und Fang vertrauen.

Zuersteinmal zum Wurfgewicht. Ich habe ein 50g Birnenblei in den Karabiner eingehangen davon lies sich die Aspius nicht wirklich beeindrucken. 10 Gummifisch mit 30er Bleikopf ist auch ohne weiteres kontrollierbar geblieben.

Die gesamte Rute ist wie Ihr ja wisst sehr straff aber läd sich dennoch beim werfen sehr gut auf. Sie ist nicht kompromisslos aber sehr kompromisbereit.

Ich bin gestern mal die Köderpalette durchgegangen. 

Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummis alles was in meiner Tasche ist lief sehr gut bzw lies sich gut werfen und angenehm führen. Lediglich bei einem 60gr schweren Mad Dog war dann schluss. Unter 10 gr ist auch eher grenzwertig aber nicht unmöglich. 

Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist top obgleich ein schöner Lack auch nett gewesen wäre. Aber das stört mich nicht. 

Einiges Manko der Rute ist eine ganz leichte Kopflastigkeit.
Merkt man aber kaum, die Rute lässt sich super fischen ich würde *fast* soweit gehen und Sie als Allrounder bezeichnen. 

Um noch kurz auf die Frage zum twitchen einzugehen. Ja kann man machen aber 2.70m ist zum twitchen schon recht lang und man muss sich umstellen.

Ich habe die 3000er Stradic an der Rute und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Die 4000er wäre ganz klar zu groß und klobig für diese sehr filligran wirkende Rute. Die 2500er zu leicht.

Ich werde mir demnach ein wenig Zusatzgewicht für den Griff besorgen und denke dann ist sie perfekt für mich.

Kurzum:

Alles richtig gemacht und endlich mal wieder ne echte Traumrute gefunden. Ich hoffe nach dem Wochenende kann ich Euch erste Ergebnisse zum Drillverhalten berichten ;o)


----------



## raubfisch-ole (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Das hört sich echt sehr gut an, meine müsste auch nächste Woche da sein:vik: Ich werd mir eine Twin Power 4000 FC dran montieren, da es bei uns nicht selten zu Wels Kontakt kommt.


----------



## Veit (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Danke für das Statement, meine Entscheidung ist wahrscheinlich gefallen. ;-)


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Schön das ich Euch weiterhelfen konnte. 

Weiss einer von Euch wo ich preiswert diese Gewichte herbekomme?

Oder gibts alternativ etwas als Kontergewicht?


----------



## randio (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

@Veit

Ich fische die "alte" Rocke mit dem hochwertigen Leitring gepaart mit einer Certate und die neue Rocke nano mit einer Fireblood. Ist mmn. wohl mit das beste was man auf Zander fischen kann, wenn man keine überdimensionalen Köpfe oder Köder benötigt. Ich musste aber wirklich zig nanos testen, bevor ich eine hatte mit der ich "optisch" zufrieden war.
Aber auch an dieser musste ich schon die Endkappe neu verkleben, da sie mir fast ins Wasser gefallen wäre...

Eigentlich sind sich beide Ruten/Blanks einfach zu ähnlich.
Ich würde mir nicht nochmal beide kaufen...
Außer, wenn man sie so wie ich, "relativ" günstig bekommt.

Als "Backup" und für 10g schwerere Köder habe ich mir nun die Speedmaster Sea Bass gegönnt. Die Aktion ist "ähnlich" die der Rocke und sie packt halt gute 10g mehr.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

@ Veit na dann mal ran ans Material, willst doch nen guten Eindruck im Nachbarbundesland hinterlassen :q


----------



## Veit (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Habe mir die Aspius heute gekauft, kann sie aber frühstens nächste Woche mal am Wasser einsetzen, da in meinem Bundesland derzeit Raubfischschonzeit ist.

Darum kann ich noch nicht viel dazu sagen.

Die Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick ohne irgendwelche Mängel. Immerhin schonmal ein Plus-Punkt gegenüber der neuen Rocke, bei der die Berichte über Verarbeitungsfehler sich ja doch häuften, weshalb ich letztlich auch von deren Kauf abgesehen habe.
Gut gefällt mir, dass die Rute am Abschluss aufschraubbar ist und Konter-Gewichte eingebaut werden können. Schlecht dagegen, dass diese nicht mitgeliefert werden (oder hat sie der Händler etwa unterschlagen?). Notwendig sind sie jedenfalls, da die Rute mit meiner 4000er Stella kopflastig ist. Habe mir jetzt selbst erstmal ein provisorisches Gewicht gebaut. Etwa 50 g sind notwenig, damit Rute und Rolle halbwegs in Einklang sind, wer den Balancepunkt wirklich direkt am Rollenfuß will, braucht noch mehr.

Positiv, dass die Rute eine Hakenöse hat.

Mehr gibts gegenwärtig noch nicht zu sagen, außer vielleicht, dass die Rute im Trockentest eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion zeigt, die ich so auch bevorzuge.

Einen konkreten Praxistest gibts, denke ich, in spätestens 2 Wochen...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hat die Rutentasche ein Fach für ein Ausgleichgewicht?
Wenn ja, sollte eines mitgeliefert werden.
Es gibt die Gewichte in 15, 25g, u.s.w.
Wenn es nicht dazu gehört, würde ich mir auch keines bestellen, sondern ein eigenes bauen, da die Gewichte sehr teuer sind.


----------



## Veit (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hat die Rutentasche ein Fach für ein Ausgleichgewicht?
> .


Nein!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Würde ich mich nicht drüber ärgern, da bei mir die beiliegenden Gewichte fast immer zu leicht waren. Somit hättest du auch bei beiliegendem Gewicht selber bauen müssen.


----------



## Veit (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hast schon recht, es gibt in der Tat schlimmeres.


----------



## Walstipper (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch wegen der Aspius. Ich möchte die Rute für Gummifische bis 15cm und max 30gr verwenden aber auch mal ein paar Wobbler twitchen. Ist die Rute dafür geeignet oder mit 2,7m zu lang?
> 
> Grüße der_raubfisch



Mit 270cm Jerkbaits zu animieren ist Tinnef. Vielleicht reicht es auch einfach, wenn du längliche Cranks, Zalt, Balzer MB oder derartiges durchkurbelst.
Ansonsten halt ne 7.5 ft. als Kompromiss.

|wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanokontergewichtbalanceweight3erset10g15g20g-p-8633.html  #d


----------



## Walstipper (4. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Wenn man schon bewusst die 200g-Marke für Werbung prellt, ist man auch so nett und bietet dem Kunden Nachbesserung, natürlich für Aufpreis :q


----------



## iltis05 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Welche ausführung der Rute hast du jetzt ,Veit?
Ich glaube ich muß mir auch noch Zanderpeitsche zulegen.


Gruß
iltis


----------



## Veit (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

@ iltis05: Die 2,70er.


----------



## Veit (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wenn man schon bewusst die 200g-Marke für Werbung prellt, ist man auch so nett und bietet dem Kunden Nachbesserung, natürlich für Aufpreis :q



Und 25 Euro für 3 Stückchen Metall find ich auch einen ganz schön stolzen Preis.... #d


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Morgen zusammen! 
Ich hab mich gestern mal auf den weg gemacht um kontergewicht zu besorgen. Man muss hier aufpassen da das Gewinde im Schraubverschluss ein feingewinde ist. Im hagebau hatten die keine schrauben und ich wurde zum eisenfachgeschäft geschickt. Der Mann dort sagte es gäbe diese Gewinde so nicht.

Nach langem suchen fanden wir eine alternative und zwar ein metallrohr von einer fettpresse ca. 20 cm lang, hol und vorne wie hinten mit passendem Gewinde drauf. Dadurch das das Ding hol ist kann Mann prima bleischrot einfüllen. Hab es gekürzt und mit Blei hab ich jetzt gute 75 gr. Perfekt.


----------



## iltis05 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Jo das hbb ich mir schon gedacht,aber wie sieht es mit dem Wurfgewicht aus?


Gruß
iltis


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



iltis05 schrieb:


> Jo das hbb ich mir schon gedacht,aber wie sieht es mit dem Wurfgewicht aus?
> 
> 
> Gruß
> iltis





Es gibt nur eine variante was das WG angeht.


----------



## iltis05 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Ja ,Ok .Dann muß es die 7-28 gr sein.Das andere war die Shad jiging mit 40-60gr.

Gruß
iltis


----------



## Tim78 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hi
Klinke mich auch mal mit ein .
Habe die Rute in der 3m version bestellt ohne sie in der Handgehabt zu haben|bigeyes .Bei meinem Dealer gab es auch nur die 2,70m Version die hat mich aber sofort überzeugt.Momentan fische ich eine Spro HS Pike-Fighter in der 3m Version bis 70gr Wurfgewicht brauche solange Brettharte Ruten wenn ich an großen Fließgwässern unterwegs bin.An Buhnen und Steinpackungen finde ich die länge einfach Vorteilhaft.Habe aber auch eine Yasei Vertical Jiging 7-28gr.als Trigger ausführung zum vertikalen.Dachte Jahre lang das in der preisklasse die "Spro Godtfahter Extrem 30" unschlagbar ist ,bis zur ersten Yasei.Die haben einfach suchtpotenzial:vik:


----------



## Veit (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> Ich hab mich gestern mal auf den weg gemacht um kontergewicht zu besorgen. Man muss hier aufpassen da das Gewinde im Schraubverschluss ein feingewinde ist. Im hagebau hatten die keine schrauben und ich wurde zum eisenfachgeschäft geschickt. Der Mann dort sagte es gäbe diese Gewinde so nicht.
> 
> Nach langem suchen fanden wir eine alternative und zwar ein metallrohr von einer fettpresse ca. 20 cm lang, hol und vorne wie hinten mit passendem Gewinde drauf. Dadurch das das Ding hol ist kann Mann prima bleischrot einfüllen. Hab es gekürzt und mit Blei hab ich jetzt gute 75 gr. Perfekt.



Klingt plausibel. Mit 50 g hatte ich den Balancepunkt im Bereich des kurzen oberen Korkstücks. Mit den von dir besagten 75 g ist er dann vermutlich am Rollenfuß. 
Da stelle ich mir die Frage, warum die Rute nicht gleich 50 g schwerer gebaut wird. Ein Schwergewicht wäre sie ja selbst dann noch lange nicht (ca. 180 + 50 = 230 g) und mit zusätzlichen Kontergewichten könnte man sie dann wirklich individuell auf jede Rolle und jeden Geschmack abstimmen.
Schade,dass der Trend zu immer leichterem Gerät geht, statt zu einem sinnvollen Gewicht von Ruten bzw. Rollen.
Die einzige perfekt ausbalacierte Stangenrute, die ich bisher gefischt habe, war die Uli Beyer Baitjigger H.
Schade


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Da steig ich auch nicht durch! Als Werkzeug muss so eine Angel natürlich chic aussehen und auch leicht sein... Bringt halt nix wenn das ganze dann unpraktikabel ist. 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass das der einzige Makel ist den ich an der Rute festgestellt habe. Und da dieser jetzt behoben ist...perfekt.


----------



## Veit (5. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Ja genau, es ist schonmal positiv, dass ein System zum Einbringen von Kontergewichten überhaupt vorhanden ist und man so ohne großen Aufwand die Balance herbeiführen kann. Hat schließlich nicht jede Rute.


----------



## Buxte (6. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Also die Gamakatsu Anessa 90h wiegt 162g bei einem Wurfgewicht von 20-80g.
Die ist zu 100 % ausbalanciert, habe dort eine Stradic Ci4 3000(200g) dran.
Aber selbst bei einer 4000 FC bringt sie einfach nur Spass!!!

Nimmst sie einfach mal in die Hand, ich werdet selten so etwas ausbalanciertes gesehen haben.|rolleyes


----------



## aalk47 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

@buxte:

mn hoert immer wieder, dass die anessa gerne mal brechen sollen?!

hat die rute ne flotte spitzenaktion, so dass man gummi gut animieren kann?


----------



## Buxte (6. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Wollte hier keine andere Rute zum Thema bringen, war nur nochmal zur Aussage:
Stangenruten nicht ausbalanciert und so|wavey:

Dann hast du wahrscheinlich auch die eine Warnung über die Anessa gelesen oder hast du es noch aus anderen Ecken gehört?
Habe die Rute vom Händler in der Nähe, aber wenn mir die jedes Jahr wegknickt, ist natürlich *******..

Meiner Meinung nach eine Perfekt Gufi Rute, die Jigbewegungen kommen super aus dem Handgelenk rüber und der Blank hat ne klasse Spitzenaktion.
Der Griff ist ca.3-4cm länger als bei den üblichen Ruten, das ermöglicht wiederrum ein super Wurfgefühl
Die Verarbeitung ist natürlich auch 1A!#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Also ich galube ja das jeder seine Rute selber finden muss. Man kann sich zwar an Erfahrungsberichten orientieren aber letztlich zählt wie sich der Knüppel in der eigenen Hand anfühlt. 

Daher finde ich es auch schade das man nicht jede rute mal in die Hand nehmen kann weil -verständlicher Weise- keine Händler alles da hat. 

Trotzdem: 

Die Aspius ist der Hammer! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Man kann sich zwar an Erfahrungsberichten orientieren aber letztlich zählt wie sich der Knüppel in der eigenen Hand anfühlt.
> 
> *Daher finde ich es auch schade das man nicht jede rute mal in die Hand nehmen kann *. . .




|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Soweit kommt es noch.:m#d


----------



## Jamdoumo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> |bigeyes|kopfkrat
> 
> Soweit kommt es noch.:m#d


 


Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt!


----------



## Tisie (7. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Soweit kommt es noch.:m#d



Kein Problem: *klick* :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Tisie schrieb:


> Kein Problem: *klick* :q



|muahah:

:q#6:q


----------



## Jamdoumo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

So ich hab die Rute nun nochmal, diesmal ja mit den selbstgebauten Kontergewichten ausprobiert und bin immernoch schwerst zufrieden. 

Habe über 3 Stunden am Stück geangelt. Wobblern ist schon echt in Ordnung aber Gufieren macht wirklich riesen Spass mit dem Ding. Man bekommt durch die direkte Rückmeldung ein gutes Gefühl für den Gummifisch und kann den Grund so sehr genau und sorgfältig abklopfen. 

Leider bin ich trotzdem als Schneider nachhause gefahren!


----------



## Veit (10. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hatte die Rute heute auch erstmals im Einsatz und konnte auch promt 3 kleinere Zander damit verhaften. Trotz starken Windes war der Grundkontakt auf große Distanz selbst mit einem 14 g Kopf gut spürbar, ebenso wie die Bisse der Schniepel. Dabei konnte ich auch merklich bessere Wurfweiten erzielen als mein Kumpel mit einer 3 m Rute.
Bei mäßig starker Belastung (Drill eines mittelgroßen Astes) biegt sich die Rute etwa bis zur Steckverbindung.
Im Vergleich zur alten Rocke ich die Aktion ähnlich, vielleicht einen Tick weicher, zumindest nicht ganz so stark spitzenbetont. Dennoch ist ausreichend Potential für größere Fische ganz sicher da.
Auch wenn die Rückmeldung gut ist, kommt die Yasei nicht ganz an die Sensiblität einer Rocke an. Das möchte ich auch ganz klar sagen. 
Der Unterschied ist nicht sehr groß und auch die Ködergrößen mit denen sich beide Ruten fischen lassen, sind aus meiner Sicht ähnlich. Wer sich 100 Euro sparen will (im Vergleich zur Rocke) ohne große Abstriche zu machen, der kann die Yasei kaufen. Wer die (etwas) bessere Rute will, sollte zur Rocke greifen.
Die Angaben bezüglich der mit der Yasei fischbaren Ködergrößen sind in den derzeitigen Beschreibungen einiger Händler. Einen 16er Gufi mit 10 oder 14 g Kopf verträgt sie durchaus, einen solchen Köder mit 30 g Kopf daran zu fischen, wäre aber ein übertrieben großer Kompromiss. 10 - 14er Gummis mit 10 - 20 g Kopf halte ich für die Idealgröße.


----------



## Donald84 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hi,

mal kurz OT: 
Hat jemand vll. auch die Speedmaster XH im Einsatz? 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie verhält sich die Yasei im Vergleich zur Speedmaster? Kann die Yasei mit der Speedmaster mithalten?


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hi Veit!

Danke für die Info, dann bleibt die Rocke im Bestand. #6


----------



## Veit (10. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Donald84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal kurz OT:
> Hat jemand vll. auch die Speedmaster XH im Einsatz?
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie verhält sich die Yasei im Vergleich zur Speedmaster? Kann die Yasei mit der Speedmaster mithalten?



Ich habe die Speedmaster XH (2,70 m) lange gefischt. Ist schon ein bisschen her, würde aber aus der Erinnerung sagen, dass die hat mehr Power als die Yasei hat oder anders gesagt das etwas höhrere reale Wurfgewicht und geringfügig mehr Rückgrat. Zwar sind 16er Gummis bei der Speedmaster auch eher die Obergrenze, aber doch noch recht angenehm zu fischen (natürlich auch nur wenn die Jigköpfe nicht übermäßig schwer sind).
Die Yasei hat dafür eine bessere Rückmeldung und Senibilität. Als Zanderrute für mittlere Ködergrößen die etwas bessere Wahl aus meiner Sicht. 
Wenn du eine Allround-Spinne suchst, mit der du auch Welsen bis ca. 1,50 m noch recht problemlos Paroli bieten kannst, würde ich aber die Speedmaster nehmen.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich auf die Speedmaster aus erster Serie beziehe. Die aktuelle AX-Serie habe ich ein paar Mal probegefischt und sie ist meinem empfinden nach sogar noch etwas "kräftiger" geworden.


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Alsooo:
Ich war gestern Abend nochmal für ne Stunde am Wasser und hab mit der Aspius 
den See unsicher gemacht. Kurz bevor ich nachhause wollte bekam ich tatsächlich einen Biss. 
Die Bisserkennung bei der Rute ist tatsächlich so wie in den Testberichten beschrieben. Absolut genau und direkt fährt einem
eine Art Stromschlag bis ins Handgelenk. Im Drill verhält sich die Rute recht souverän. Sie federt die Kopfstöße gut ab 
bietet jedoch ausreichend Gegendruck aufgrund des insgesamt recht straffen Blanks. Ich bin weiterhin von der Rute begeistert.
Heute abend werde ich es erneut versuchen wenn daas Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## zorra (16. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Habe die Rute Sa. ine Hand gehabt nicht schlecht aber die Kopflasigkeit versteh ich auch....hat sie schon jemand mit Wobblern gefischt cirka 10-20gr.?????????die Verticalruten der Serie sind dagegen gelungen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. März 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



zorra schrieb:


> Habe die Rute Sa. ine Hand gehabt nicht schlecht aber die Kopflasigkeit versteh ich auch....hat sie schon jemand mit Wobblern gefischt cirka 10-20gr.?????????die Verticalruten der Serie sind dagegen gelungen.
> gr.zorra



Geht!


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Zwischenstand:

Immernoch zufrieden mit der Rute. 

Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## Veit (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Zwischenstand:
> 
> Immernoch zufrieden mit der Rute.
> 
> Wie siehts bei Euch aus?



Ja, bin ich. Mittlerweile hat sie bei mir schon knapp 40 Zander hinter sich.


----------



## xxxtside (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

hatte gestern die alte rocke 942 mit wg 60-120g in der hand und die ist ja extrem kopflastig. gilt das gleiche für die 902 mit 15-50g?! 

würde gerne mal eine 902(altes modell oder nano) probefischen sowie die yasei aspius - ggf. wäre es eine alternative für meine harrison vhf


----------



## Walstipper (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



eastside schrieb:


> hatte gestern die alte rocke 942 mit wg 60-120g in der hand und die ist ja extrem kopflastig. gilt das gleiche für die 902 mit 15-50g?!



Die alte 9er Nichtnano hat den Balancepunkt so 7cm vor Vorgriffende. Diese Abu Abschlusskappe (Plaste) wiegt 5g, nachdem ich sie mit einer selbstgegossenen Zinnkappe (schön im passenden Silber :>, 25g) ausgetauscht hatte, also +20g, lag der Balancepunkt an der Spitze des Foregrips.
Die Abukappe lässt sich nach Halten in kochendem Wasser ganz gut ablösen.

#h


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Veit schrieb:


> Ja, bin ich. Mittlerweile hat sie bei mir schon knapp 40 Zander hinter sich.


 

WAAAAS???? In der kurzen Zeit? Soviele Zander fange ich das ganze Jahr über nicht!

Dickes Petri!

Hast Du nen Tipp für mich um die Quote zu steigern? Jetzt sag aber nicht mehr angeln gehen. ;o)


----------



## Walstipper (5. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Hast Du nen Tipp für mich um die Quote zu steigern? Jetzt sag aber nicht mehr angeln gehen. ;o)



Da angeln wos Zander hat :q Aber ned beim Laichen stören


----------



## der_raubfisch (6. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> Ich hab mich gestern mal auf den weg gemacht um kontergewicht zu besorgen. Man muss hier aufpassen da das Gewinde im Schraubverschluss ein feingewinde ist. Im hagebau hatten die keine schrauben und ich wurde zum eisenfachgeschäft geschickt. Der Mann dort sagte es gäbe diese Gewinde so nicht.
> 
> Nach langem suchen fanden wir eine alternative und zwar ein metallrohr von einer fettpresse ca. 20 cm lang, hol und vorne wie hinten mit passendem Gewinde drauf. Dadurch das das Ding hol ist kann Mann prima bleischrot einfüllen. Hab es gekürzt und mit Blei hab ich jetzt gute 75 gr. Perfekt.



Hi,

welches Feingewinde war es denn genau? Weiß das einer?

Grüße


----------



## prignitz_angler (6. April 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Wenn die Preise irgendwann mal fallen sollten, kauf ich mir aufjedenfall die neue Nano 9er für die Elbe


----------



## dirk80 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Ich habe mir die Aspius gekauft und letzte Woche zum ersten Mal gefischt. Ich muss sagen: echt ne klasse Rute! Einziger Nachteil - evtl. aber auch nur mein pers. Problem in der Umstellungsphase - beim Auswerfen hat sich die Schnur immer mal wieder in der Hakenöse verfangen. Das hat mich immerhin zwei gute Köder gekostet. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Naja, vll. ist es auch einfach Gewöhnungssache oder mit eigenem Unvermögen zu begründen...
Ansonsten ist die Rute echt super. Von ca. 5 - ca. 50 Gr. ließ sich damit alles anständig werfen (die Extreme natürlich mit leichten Abstrichen, aber es ist möglich) und die gesamte Köderpalette (Gummifisch, Wobbler, Spinner,...) lässt sich meines Erachtens nach auch wirklich gut führen. Ideal ist sie, und dafür wird sie ja auch weitläufig angepriesen, für´s Gummifisch-Angeln.
Insgesamt ´n klasse Gerät!


----------



## hechtangler2911 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

So hab ich das mit den Ausgleichgewichten gelöst.
Ist schon ein älterer bericht von mir,habe ihn nur kopiert und hier eingesetzt.

Da die Rute in der Abschlußkappe ein Innengewinde für Ausgleichgewichte besitzt,diese aber nicht mit
der Rute mitgeliefert werden,sondern für viel Geld dazu gekauft werden müssen (26€ + 6€ Versand),
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimanokontergewichtbalanceweight3erset10g15g20g-p-8633.html
habe ich mir gedacht,das geht auch billiger,und da vielen mir zufällig meine Beschwerungsgewichte 
meiner Foxhanger ein,und wofür habe ich einen Bruder der Dreher und Zerspanungsmechaniker ist.
Er hat mir dann das dicke lange Gewicht einfach runtergedreht,bis es den Durchmesser der kleinen hatte, 
und dort dann ein M10 Feingewinde drauf geschnitten,und siehe da,mit dem langen und zwei kurzen
Gewichten,ist die Rute perfekt ausbalanciert,und da ich die Butthanger eh ohne Zusatzgewichte benutze,waren die Gewichte auch noch umsonst ( nicht umsonst).
Als Rolle fische ich die neue Daiwa Certate 3000.


----------



## live shad (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hallo Leute ich lasse diesen Thread mal wieder aufleben #h

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Aspius gegönnt, nun stellt sich mir folgende Frage an die jeniegen welche sie schon im Gebrauch haben. 

Und zwar mit welcher Rollengrößen 2500 oder 4000er werden bei der Aspius in der Praxis bessere Wurfweiten erziehlt ?

Normalerweise gilt die Gleichung ein größerer Spulendurchmesser ergibt eine weitere Wurfweite, allerdings macht mich der geringe Durchmesser des Bockringes der Aspius in verbindung mit einer 4000er doch etwas stutzig.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



live shad schrieb:


> Normalerweise gilt die Gleichung ein größerer Spulendurchmesser ergibt eine weitere Wurfweite, allerdings macht mich der geringe Durchmesser des Bockringes der Aspius in verbindung mit einer 4000er doch etwas stutzig.


 

Dafür ist der Leitring bei der Aspius sehr weit von der Rolle entfernt. Ich persönlich glaube, dass die Rollengröße in diesem Fall recht egal sein dürfte.


----------



## Burney (25. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Hey,

ich hol den Thread mal aus der Senke...

Will mir die Rute auch kaufen in Verbindung mit ner Stradic Ci4, schwanke nur noch mit der richtigen Rollen größe...

Was meint ihr? 4000er oder 3000er?

gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

Egal welche der beiden Ruten Du jetzt meinst würde bzw habe ich eine 4000er montieren.


----------



## Burney (25. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*

ups, meinte die Aspius

Reichen die Gewichte von Shimano aus um die Kopflastigkeit auszumerzen bei ner 4000er oder muss man höher gehn?

Gruß


----------



## sam1000-0 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Shimano Yasei Aspius vs. Abu Rocksweeper Nano*



Burney schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hol den Thread mal aus der Senke...
> 
> ...



Hab mir auch die Aspius neu gekauft und das Ausgleichgewicht hab ich auch schon.Ich finde daß bei ausgeglichenem Rutenbalance die 2500,3000 und 4000 gut passen.
Ich hab mich für die 3000 Stradic entschieden,welche ich noch nicht besitze.
Ist aber als nächstes dran!
Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Rute,den werd ich auch demnächst haben.:m
|wavey:


----------

